# A Few Nikon D5 Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 23, 2015)

```
Nikon and Canon are both expected to update their flagship cameras in the next 6 months or so. Nikon with the D5 and Canon with the EOS-1D X Mark II.</p>
<p>While little is known at this point about what Canon will release, we’re seeing more leaks of potential specs for the Nikon D5.</p>
<p>Rumored Specifications</p>
<ul>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">New 20MP Sensor</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">102,400 native high ISO</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">15fps</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">4K Video</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">173 AF Points</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">Body design similar to the D4s</li>
<li class="amzn_view_checked amzn-taggable-text">Announcement expected in late 2015 or in early 2016.</li>
</ul>
<p>If Nikon releases a flagship DSLR with 4K video that isn’t hampered in any way, Canon is almost required to follow suit in my opinion.</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## weixing (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi,
173 AF points?? WOW... must be quite a spectacular view when view through the viewfinder when all the points turn on...  

Have a nice day.


----------



## syder (Jul 3, 2015)

dilbert said:


> if Canon do put 4k in the 1DX2, what does that mean for the C100 MkII and C300 MkII price tags? Or even if 5K ends up in the 5D4 for that matter...



Nothing. A DSLR doesn't replace a cinema camera for video, and a cinema camera doesn't replace a pro DSLR for stills.

Production companies who use the C300 for broadcast television are not interested in stills. The professional PJs who use the 1DX might shoot the odd bit of video for a web clip, but it's so far removed from what you'd buy a digital cinema camera for that there is virtually no crossover in the professional realms which both these totally different products cater for.

The prosumer market which is interested in crossover all-in-one jack of all trades but master of none tools doesn't tend to buy the C300 or 1DX line.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 3, 2015)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> 173 AF points?? WOW... must be quite a spectacular view when view through the viewfinder when all the points turn on...
> 
> Have a nice day.



Not necessarily.
Which brings up an interesting point about marketing and practicality.
The 5D2 had 9 AF points that you could see, but 15 in total. So you had an un-cluttered viewfinder, but for marketing purposes it looked like a worse system than the competing systems with dots all over the place.

I'm tempted to say that Canon should go back to using hidden AF assist points rather than displaying the full number.
Also, I wish they would have focused on adding more f8 capable AF points rather than just increasing the total, it seems to me that such a thing would improve reliability as much as just plastering the screen in more points. But who knows, maybe they have both.


----------



## psolberg (Jul 9, 2015)

pff. I thought they were real. just more rummors. whatever.


----------



## RGF (Jul 21, 2015)

All marketing hype. Claim something that sounds important, make it easy to understand, include a big number, and presto instant winner


----------

